# June '14 Official COTM Vote Thread



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

*Viridian's 2013 Cruze LS*

*Cyrus T*
_Clearwater, Florida_
2013 Cruze LS 1.8L

*Modifications*
*Interior:* 
-LED SMD bulbs in cabin and trunk
-Seat covers
-Black faux leather w/ chome-hemmed steering wheel cover

*Exterior:*
-6000K Xenon bulbs w/ slim ballasts
-Audi-style headlights
-Daytime running lights
-Plasti-dipped lower grille
-LED SMD license plate lights
-Mercedes-style LED taillights
-18" Akita AK85 Hyper Machined Silver wheels
-225/45/48 Nexen CP662 tires


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Well }{ell, since we can enter again. Maybe someone will win this time. 

*2013 Chevrolet Cruze LS*
1.8L 6 Speed Manual
Champagne Silver Metallic
Standard Equipment + Cargo-net

*Performance*
BNR Header+DP
Borla exhaust
Injen cold air
Trifecta tuned - 91/transparency 

*Exterior*
Debadged
Cherry red tails overlays
Full LEDs w/ switchbacks
Klearz white/clear markers
Dipped bowties and rear bumper
KONIG Zero-ins 18x8s +40 and 235/40s
H&R Springs
Painted mirror covers
Tinted windows 35% sides, 5% rear, 5% brow
Bunch of stickers (+600hp)
3D Carbon spoiler
GM splash guards
Ebay side window visors
LED Mercedes fog lights - dipped Anthracite Gray
Z-spec grille
VG Shark-fin
Dipped grille center bar
Dipped lower grille 
Ebay rear window spoiler

*Interior*
Weather techs
Dipped silver interior anthracite gray

*Future*
Coil-overs
Black housing headlights + black Mercedes style LED tails
Seibon hood and trunk
Short throw shifter
RS front bumper
Dipped roof 
Roti-forms 
Thule rack 
Satin black "Cruze" gas cap door 
Satin black "Cruze" door handles 
Black out lined bowties with color matched centers


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

*2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS
* 1.6T 6 Speed AUTO
Silver Metallic

LOCATION:
ISRAEL


*Performance*
Garrett GT20
K&N INBOX AIR INTAKE
AFTERMARKET COIL+PLUGS
APR TUNE
AFTERMARKET PISTONES
DUAL SMALL INTERCOOLERS
ELECTRONIC CATBACK (SAVING FOR EXHAUST SYSTEM)

*Exterior*
Debadged
Blackedout tailights 
Dipped bowties and rear bumper
16" Wheels
Roof black vinyl
Short antena
Windows visiors
Headlights LED stripes + T10
2 LED on fog lights
Dipped "Devil stripes" on hood
Exhaust tip
Dipped mirrors
Dipped door handles + caps
Dipped rear bar 
Dipped grille + eyelids 


*Interior*
Fabric Black and Grey
Door sills



*Future*
Exhaust system
Coilvers
Roof rear spoiler
Flush spoiler
Body kit + fenders
Black housing headlights 
































​


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## cruzible (Feb 10, 2014)

Darren's Cruze
Location: Sydney, Australia
Year: 2011
Model: 1.8l Petrol, 5 Speed, Alto Grey
Modifications: VG Shark Fin Antenna, Talon Body Kit, 7" Galaxy Tab 2,
Ultra-Racing Front/Rear Strut Bars, Bilstien Coil-Overs, Dual Exhaust,
K&N panel Filter, 20" KMC Rockstars, Pirelli 245/30/20 Tyres, 
Blacked Out Emblems, Grille, Trunk Garnish Panel, 3M Di-Noc Covered Interior Pieces.

Future Mods: AirBag Suspension, Whole Car Wrap(Flat Grey)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to all 5 contestants and let the best car win!!

EDIT: cruzible, I deleted your attachments and inserted the pictures into your post for easier viewing. Also, because you submitted 11 photos (3 of which were either mods or duplicate pictures) I removed 3 of them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Voted


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted...and hoping for not another tie! haha.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Voted!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

These are all sweet looking Cruze's. Made it very hard to decide. They all deserved to be nominated.


----------



## cruzible (Feb 10, 2014)

*Thanks for the Help*



Smurfenstein said:


> Congratulations to all 5 contestants and let the best car win!!
> 
> EDIT: cruzible, I deleted your attachments and inserted the pictures into your post for easier viewing. Also, because you submitted 11 photos (3 of which were either mods or duplicate pictures) I removed 3 of them.


Thanks so so much for the Organizing of these Photo's as its the First time I ahve done something like it, and was a little unsure as what to actually do, so thanks again for the help.

Darren
Sydney, Australia


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. I need to get in on this...voted...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It Is that Time again , and we need more Participation from you Members !


​VOTE !!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Bump...


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

voted~


----------



## cruzible (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Viridian,

I have to say that I am a fan of what you have done to your Cruze, it does look the goods.

I have to congratulate you on the Win, by the amount of Votes that you have, your a deserving winner.

Thanks to all that took the time and Voted in the Poll, this is really a great site and very informative, its a shame there is nothing like this over here in OZ, but there also is not the amount of people who like to add or modify their beloved Cruze.

I will be honest, if I had have been the winner, I would have certainly passed the Win over to you, as you will get the Most out of the Bad News Racing Site prize.

Keep up all the great work, you are all doing to your Cruze's and all should be commended. 

Darren

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ummmm, ..... it's July 1st..... where is my winner??? SMH Slackers! :th_salute:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm gonna say Congrats to Viridian assuming the poll is closed? lol. and Congrats to all! we got a lot of votes this time which is great! If you didn't win this month, I hope to see you next month...might join you guys myself!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

July polls for MOTM and COTM should open today


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

A big thank you to everyone!

This is honestly an amazingly good day for me as I thought I didn’t stand a chance next to Darren’s marvelous masterpiece of a Cruze he has! It’s always nice to see our fellow Cruzers overseas who love their cars just as much as we do here in the states. It wouldn’t be fair if I didn’t admit that I voted for Darren’s car 

All of the submissions deserved to be COTM and I hope all participants submit their Cruzes again next month!

I want to thank everyone who voted for me as well and thank everyone who took part in the poll as the opinion of every Cruzer matters here on CruzeTalk. I joined probably less than a month ago but I look forward to all the conversations and discussions we will have here on the forum, especially with the 2015 facelift and 2016 redesign coming.

I plan to start a build thread soon as I have done a few more things since my original submission.

Again, thank you everyone and Cruze on )!!!


----------



## cruzible (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Viridian,

I too must admit I did vote for your Cruze as well. It certainly looks the goods, thank you for your kind words regarding my Car, I really appreciate it, and also want to thank all that have put forward their votes for Car of the Month, and hopefully get more people to get involved also, its a little bit of fun and gets everyone there to have a look at what might be achievable to others who might be considering doing some mods in the future.

Congrats again you are the Winner thats for sure, as I have already said in my earlier Post regarding what ever the outcome.

Keep Up the Great Work.

Darren
Sydney, Australia


----------

